# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  برای GTK+ با چه IDE ای کار می کنید؟

## oxygenws

ممنون می شم همکاری کنید تا یک IDE خوب برای GTK+ بیابیم :>
من خودم از anjuta یا geany استفاده می کنم، اما خیلی نقص دارند.

----------


## tux-world

anjuta فقط یه ide هستش ؟؟
screen shot هاشو دیدم برای من مبتی خوبه

----------


## Milad

مگه GTK+ یک اینترفیس نیست ؟
فکر نکنم با anjuta بشه اینترفیس ساخت می شه ؟

من خودم کلا  توی eclipse  کد می زنم همچیز رو ساپورت می کنه 
java - C&C++‎ - PHP - Python و ...
یک بدی که توی anjuta دیدم این بود که با CVS کار می کرد و گزینه ای برای SVN نداشت درسته ؟ یا این هم پلاگین داره واسه SVN ؟

----------


## oxygenws

> مگه GTK+ یک اینترفیس نیست ؟


نه، یک کتابخونه است.




> فکر نکنم با anjuta بشه اینترفیس ساخت می شه ؟


نه، نمی شه، اما با Glade سازگاری داره.

----------


## hamid206

به نظرم دنبال IDE نرید چون واقعا کد ها GTK+ ساده هستن و راحت می شه دستی نوشت برای کامپایلش هم که GCC هست دیگه . اگه برای ساخت widget ها از IDE استفاده کنید با کد ها اشنا نمی شید و اگه قرار باشه تو یه سیستم عامل دیگه غیر از لینوکس کد بزنید و اونجا IDE در کار نباشه کارتون گیر می کنه . در هر حال میل خودتون هست بهترین IDE برای GTK+ هم glad هست که بعد از طراحی فرم خود براتون Makefile ایجاد میکنه و زحمت کامپایلش دیگه بر عهده خودتون هست و اگه قرار باشه کدی برای دکمه ها و سایر widget ها بنویسید باید بصورت دستی بیاید و فایلی که ساخته باز کنید و توش بنویسید که باز اینجا گیر می افتید .

----------


## oxygenws

ممنون حمید خان...

منظور من از IDE برنامهء ویژوال نیست (مثل glade)
منظورم فقط یک محیط ادیتور درست و حسابی است که حداقل auto completion داشته باشه.

----------


## hamid206

خوب برای این همون anjuta خوبه فکر نکنم بهتر از این پیدا بشه

----------


## Milad

من نمی خوام جیک باز در بیارم ولی Vim هم از اون چیزهای که امید گفت داره  :P

----------


## oxygenws

> من نمی خوام جیک باز در بیارم ولی Vim هم از اون چیزهای که امید گفت داره  :P


auto-completion داره یا فقط رنگی می کنه؟!!

----------


## tux-world

سلام
به نتیجه رسیدید بیایین شروع کنیم به برنامه نویسی فکر کنم ide خوب هم تا وقتی راه می افتیم پیدا میشه D:

----------


## Milad

> auto-completion داره یا فقط رنگی می کنه؟!!


نه دیگه همون auto-completion البته باید بهش بشناسونی توابع رو
با CTR+P کار می کنه نمونه اش این آدرس هست که راه حل PHP اون رو گفته :
http://www.stilglog.com/2006/08/24/editing-php-with-vim

----------


## حامد مصافی

لینک کار نمی کنه دوست عزیز!

----------


## armin390

google
http://209.85.129.104/search?q=cache...nt=iceweasel-a

----------


## Milad

> لینک کار نمی کنه دوست عزیز!


من این صفحه رو خیلی وقت پیش دیده بودم و ذخیره کرده بودم
راستش تست نکردم هنوز سایت بالا هست یا نه 
به هر حال توی گوکل سرچ کنید در مورده vim و  auto-completion چیزهای خوبی پیدا خواهید کرد ;)

----------


## javidabbaci

دوستان من هم خیلی دوست داشتم با یک فریم ورک که به اصطلاح کراس پلتفرم  باشه کار کنم .... مثلا GTK  .. بعد کدبلاک را برای IDE انتخاب کردم ...  ولی نمی دونم چرا وقتی کد را اجرا می کنم یک تروجان با اون اجرا می شه و  مانع اجرای پروژه میشه در ضمن من  از بیتدفندر استفاده می کردم و لایسنسش  را هم خریده بودم ... اورجینال بود .....
هرچی ویروس یابی می کردم همچنان این مشکل باقی بود ..... و الان هم هست  .... ولی وقتی با   QT  کار می کنم همچین مشکلی وجود نداره ...
هرچی گشتم برای ویندوز یه ویرایشگر دیگه بدرد بخور پیدا نکردم و همچنین یه آموزش مناسب ..........
در حالی که کیوت همه چیز را دم دست برای شما آماده کرده  و کلی آموزش داخل  خودش .... خلاصه این gtk  محبوب و قدرت مند از نظر آموزش و امکانات نسبت به  فرمورک های دیگه خیلی ضعیف هست ... اگه همین وقت هایی را که صرف سرچ در  مورد GTK  کردم صرف  جاوا ، سی شارپ ، کیوت و غیره کرده بودم کلی پیشرفت  کرده بودم .....
حالا اگه می خواستم یه ویرایشگر دیگه را هم انتخاب کنم باز هم اوضاع  همینجور بود ....مثلا ایکلیپس... اون هم یه آموزش آسان برای راه اندازی gtk   که من پیدا نکردم و نتونستم اجرا بگیرم .... در حالی که در کمتر از چند  دقیقه کیوت را نصب و اولین برنامه گرافیکی را  اجرا کردم .....  یا مثلا  همینطور نت بینز و جاوا ..... یا سی شارپ و ویژوال استودیو   و غیره ....
خلاصه کلوم .... از نظر آموزشی  gtk    خیلی ضعیف و  ویرایشگر های اون هم  به مراتب خیلی ضعیفتر از بقیه فریم ورک ها مثل سوییم جاوا و..... هست
گرچند من منکر قدرت GTK نیستم و به نظر من کاملا Native هست و برای همین   من جذبش شدم ولی برای انتخاب یک فریم ورک نمیشه فقط یک زاویه را مد نظر  داشت ....
 شاید توی سایت آمازون منابع خوبی براش وجود داشته باشه که ما نه دسترسی به اون داریم .... ونه می تونیم دانلود کنیم .....
حالا اگه دوستان می خواند که  GTK کار کنند یه ویرایشکر خوب مثل ایکلیپس را  انتخاب کنند و اول روش تنظیمات و راه اندازی اون را برای علاقه مندان  قراربدهند ..... و پس از اون آموزش کتابخانه ها را شروع می کنیم ......   زبان سی را دوست دارم چون مادر تمام زبان هاست ... سی یعنی قدرت و سرعت بی  پایان ........ 
خوب کی بلده ایکلیپس را با GTK  راه اندازی کنه ......و  ممنون می شم راهنمایی کنه ... !!!

----------

